# pitbull?



## chrisharding (Jun 26, 2008)

hey guys, i know i keep asking, but do you still think she is a pit/mix? uk owner.


she will be 5 months in a week, weighs 19 kilos and is 18 inches....slightly taller at the rear end???


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I say mix, her coat looks Lab-ish to me
Does she always carry her tail curled up like that? Would also indicate a mix.


----------



## chrisharding (Jun 26, 2008)

hi, not always, no. when running she carries it low. kind of like cranked?. although i think apbt's are beautiful, i am hoping she doesnt look too much like one because of the ban over here. thank you.


----------



## Hennessy (Jun 27, 2008)

whatever she is, shes a pretty dog,


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Her head looks very pitt-ish but she honestly looks like maybe a golden lab mix. Her body is very square and stalky. I would hope you don't have a problem.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would say she is mixed, but still a pretty girl. She does kinda look labish.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

looks like a bully head with a lab body,beautiful dog though


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like Staffador retriever....


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Looks like Staffador retriever....


:rofl: .....


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

She looks like a German Short Haired Pointer/Lab mix...she also looks very happy to be here:angel:


----------



## chrisharding (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks guys for all your thoughts. she really is a fabulous dog. But so many people stop and stare, i have to get my story straight for her sake. Its not uncommon to seize on the spot here.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

DieselDawg said:


> She looks like a German Short Haired Pointer/Lab mix...she also looks very happy to be here:angel:


That is the mix I would go with right there.


----------



## bradthepit (Jul 30, 2006)

Put more frontals up mate. Where you based? PM me if you're worried about authorities etc.

Steve


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

why dont u just say shes a boxer/lab mix. she is very cute what ever she is


----------



## chrisharding (Jun 26, 2008)

bradthepit said:


> Put more frontals up mate. Where you based? PM me if you're worried about authorities etc.
> 
> Steve


I am in the uk, where there is an outright ban on all pits and a mix of. Do these pics help?




And this video link.... i hope!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i definately dont see any german pointer in her but i do see she isnt a pure bred pit. maybe she is mixed with some kind of hound or i would agree a lot with the lab mix.

by the way whatever she is mixed with she sure is a cutie!!!


----------

